# Flashing...



## karmatic1110 (Jun 25, 2006)

So I used to have PH spikes and it would cause my fish to flash frequently. Recently I added crushed coral to the tank and was able to balance my PH with my tap water and they are both now at a constant 7.8. However, my fish keep flashing, especially after a water change. How is this possible? They otherwise look very healthy and behave normally. I am in the process of getting a Mac and trading in my Reds, but I wanted to resolve the flashing issue before introducing a fish that is potentially more sensitive to water chemistry changes. Any idea?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

karmatic1110 said:


> So I used to have PH spikes and it would cause my fish to flash frequently. Recently I added crushed coral to the tank and was able to balance my PH with my tap water and they are both now at a constant 7.8. However, my fish keep flashing, especially after a water change. How is this possible? They otherwise look very healthy and behave normally. I am in the process of getting a Mac and trading in my Reds, but I wanted to resolve the flashing issue before introducing a fish that is potentially more sensitive to water chemistry changes. Any idea?


According to "The Everything Aquarium Book," some decorative rocks or gravel used in tanks can cause an increase in pH levels when the water begins to dissolve them. These rocks include dead coral, coral sand, dolomite chippings and calcium carbonate. It's thought that these release lime, which in turn decreases CO2.

Test the pH levels of your tap water to determine if that could be the source of the sudden pH spike

*http://www.ehow.com/about_5370161_causes-high-ph-levels-water.html*

Coral Is no Good .... Get Rid of It....Not good for ANY piranha species.
What is the pH on Your Tap Water ? anywhere between 6-7.5 should be alright.. Unless its a manny which needs less acidic water 5.

And in WORSE case scenario , You could always buy SEACHEM pH BUFFER which leaves your pH at 7 (Neutral.)

Hope that helps


----------



## karmatic1110 (Jun 25, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> Test the pH levels of your tap water to determine if that could be the source of the sudden pH spike
> 
> *http://www.ehow.com/about_5370161_causes-high-ph-levels-water.html*


What I am saying is that my PH is stable now, however the flashing is continuing. I tested the water for a 2 weeks after I added the crushed coral, and now both my tap and tank are 7.8. From what I've read a stable PH is more important than an ideal one.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I see what you mean , However I still think that coral is a bad Idea and most Members who have been in the hobby for a long time will agree.

There could be Many reasons , Firstly what are your Paramaters?


----------



## karmatic1110 (Jun 25, 2006)

All over this site people talk about adding crushed coral to the filter to stabilize PH.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

karmatic1110 said:


> All over this site people talk about adding crushed coral to the filter to stabilize PH.


Regardless , it's a matter of Opinion.. The matter at hand here is Flashing.
What are Your Levels mate ?


----------



## karmatic1110 (Jun 25, 2006)

My Parameters are:

Ammonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 20
PH 7.8


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

karmatic1110 said:


> My Parameters are:
> 
> Ammonia 0
> Nitrites 0
> ...


Is there anything Visibly noticeable ? Around the Gills ? any scales laying around ?
IMO , if nothing is noticeable than it could be a few things..

1) Parasites , do you notice any Lack of Energy and eating ?... Perhaps Treat it with Prazi Pro.
2) could be normal.
3) Your crushed Coral could be a problem. It could be Too acidic , I know you probably dont wanna hear that , But i dont think you should rule that out. African Cichlids would be ok in that , But P's ?

I think your best bet would be a pH buffer , sorry if it isnt what you wanted to hear.


----------



## karmatic1110 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nothing visible is going on...besides the flashing they look awesome. They have great color and are very active. They also eat really well. If I bring my PH down with say peat, then the new water just causes them to experience rapid PH swings whenever I do a water change.

The frustrating thing is that the API test kit chart for High Range PH goes from 7.4-7.8 and reads 7.6 on the Low range chart. If I had to guess based on the shade, it seems to be 7.6ish


----------

